
Is the Game Over for MoviePass? - throwaway2048
https://www.investopedia.com/investing/game-over-helios-and-matheson/
======
throwaway2048
A reverse stock split on Wednesday of the owning company of Movie pass at a
ratio of 250 to 1, in other words on Tuesday you would have had 1000 shares
and then on Wednesday it was all converted to 4 shares.

However, at 9cents per share, assuming you had 250 share the value of your
share would be $22.50.... after this reverse split the value fell to $14 a
share or using the pre-split price it went from 9cents to 5.6 cents per share
on Wed. On Thursday it went from $14 to $6.83. Today (Friday)the stock opened
at $6. At 10:30am on Friday it is now $3.47 a share. It is on an express
elevator to the basement. They are currently trading at $2.88....now at the
close on Friday it is $2 a share or worth 0.8cents a share.

To make this even more of a train wreck, at the special investor meeting this
week the investors authorized the company to take two actions, 1.) to do the
reverse stock split between 2:1 to 250:1 and 2.) to issue more shares for
sale. Currently HMNY has 500 million outstanding shares. The company is now
authorized to issue 5 BILLION more shares....talk about share dilution. I
doubt they will survive much beyond next week when their short term financing
they got last night is due to be paid.

from
[https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/92cvln/moviepass_no...](https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/92cvln/moviepass_no_longer_has_any_funds/e34qhns/)

------
snowpanda
>What’s concerning investors is that every additional subscriber for the
company adds to the loss, since MoviePass pays the theater the full ticket
amount.

How is this just now becoming a concern? Was that a secret before?

